# Eddie Hobbs in Sunday Times



## Fellow (19 Jan 2004)

I'm not sure if this is the right area for this but...

I read Eddie Hobbs' interview for the Fame & Fortune page in the Money section yesterday. Before I read it I thought that he was a prime choice for such an interview as I'm sure people would be very interested to hear what an adviser does with his personal finances. Particularly this adviser because of his high profile and new TV programme (which is quite good).

He must have known what type of questions were going to be asked and if he isn't prepared for details of his personal finances to be publishd he should never have agreed to the interview.

His answers were humourless, juvenile and crass. But most importantly a complete waste of time - he hardly gave one question a straight answer. 

'Worst investment - A packet of condoms when I was 13' 

Wants to retire to a 'Hugh Hefner retirement home'

The only reason I can see for the publishing of the interview was because the journalist did not have time to find someone willing to answer her questions properly 
once the interview with Eddie was done.

It was really quite pathetic.


----------



## Repaymentator (20 Jan 2004)

To be fair to Eddie, if he prepared by reading similar Q&As he'd know that the cop-out answers are common place. That said I hate it too when they don't answer the question. Particularly the all important income, worst and best investments ones.


----------



## Ahsure (25 Jan 2004)

*Above*

Most Q&A's are answered a bit like this one. I'd guess that Hobbs wouldn't allow himself to answer such important questions in a few lines. He can hardly stand accused of not giving plenty of advice. I thought the interview was quite witty, especially about being a lineout jumper. He's a midget himself.


----------

